# Having bank cards sent from the UK to Egypt



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering whether anyone has had their Debit cards sent to them from a UK bank to an address in Egypt and how long it took to arrive? They said 15 working days.... does it really take that long? 

Natwest bank have requested a replacement bank card to be sent to me, here in Egypt and they are sending it by normal recorded delivery.

I am actually worried that it wont arrive!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I am actually worried that it wont arrive![/QUOTE said:


> CORRECT,
> in my opinion you are right to be worried, see if you can pay and get it couriered,
> 
> having said that I did actually recieve a birthday card with £20 in it from the UK last year (although I did not ask if more had been put in , I think it was the correct amount)
> ...


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

All Parcels has to be open by the egyptian customs to check it first .. i just got a parcel from england today and i paid 75le fees for customs.. it was just 6 pants and t-shirt for my son as a present for his birthday.. realy funnyyyyy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am surprised that they have said they will do it. Have you changed your address to here?

Perhaps the best solution is to do on line banking and then move money into an Egyptian bank when you need it and withdraw from there and that way you will only need to carry a local bank card.

Personally I go to the bank take money out and then leave my card at home or I carry it in a bum bag.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am surprised that they have said they will do it. Have you changed your address to here?
> 
> Perhaps the best solution is to do on line banking and then move money into an Egyptian bank when you need it and withdraw from there and that way you will only need to carry a local bank card.
> 
> Personally I go to the bank take money out and then leave my card at home or I carry it in a bum bag.


I do online banking with Barclays and it does not allow you transfer money abroad....can only do it from the actual bank and used to cost somewhere in the region of £25 but it's cheaper than drawing from a uk account at an atm when you are doing it on a regular basis.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> I do online banking with Barclays and it does not allow you transfer money abroad....can only do it from the actual bank and used to cost somewhere in the region of £25 but it's cheaper than drawing from a uk account at an atm when you are doing it on a regular basis.




I use RBS and buy my money through a broker and they then deposit it into my spanish account, no charge from the broker and I get a better exchange rate. I can also use my debit card to do it, not need to log on line

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> I was wondering whether anyone has had their Debit cards sent to them from a UK bank to an address in Egypt and how long it took to arrive? They said 15 working days.... does it really take that long?
> 
> Natwest bank have requested a replacement bank card to be sent to me, here in Egypt and they are sending it by normal recorded delivery.
> 
> I am actually worried that it wont arrive!


I wouldn't risk it. I had my dive card sent here, it didn't arrive (at the PO box of the dive centre), neither did the 2nd one they sent as a replacement! The third went to my UK address and a friend brought it over.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

We have all our post redirected to here and have received new bank cards and credit cards with no problems, they have never been opened, I think the"system" depends on their mood....you could be lucky but then again who knows!!


irisheyesoncairo


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Don't risk it.*



Helen Ellis said:


> I wouldn't risk it. I had my dive card sent here, it didn't arrive (at the PO box of the dive centre), neither did the 2nd one they sent as a replacement! The third went to my UK address and a friend brought it over.


This happened to me back in 1987. Nothing's changed then.
Following this, PADI sent my replacement Dive Instructor card to my UK address and my club-mate brought it over.
Having brokers and on-line banking to transfer money to you from abroad is all about being an owner/resident or having sponsored employment or a registered business with enough in the accounts to justify debit cards.

If you don't then cash is usually the best scenario. 

Eco-Mariner.


----------

